# Flipping Bangers on Blaze



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok just a heads up for this on Friday at 9pm on Blaze , worth a look me thinks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like a cooking show. :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Sounds like a cooking show. :lol:


yeh its about two older guys into craft beer and poor food and buying up old minis at big prices:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well that was good :thumb:


----------

